# My 476 Visa application is assessed for over 5 months, is it normal?



## mangaspiderman (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi guys, 
I am a 476 visa applicant. The state of my 476 visa application changed to "assessment in progress" 5 months ago, and since then I have received no email or state update from my CO. As far as I know, most 476 applicants get their visa granted in no more than 3 months, so I wonder if I am a special case? Am I supposed to phone or email my CO to confirm that my application isn't neglected? :confused2:
Welcome to share your experience or advises, thanks for your valuable time.


----------



## Nasyr (Dec 29, 2015)

Bro, I'm very sorry to hear that. When did you lodge your application?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mangaspiderman (Aug 9, 2015)

Thanks for your concern.
I lodged my application on 21st Jul, 2015 and uploaded all the documents required by my CO on 13th Aug, 2015. So my application has been assessed for about 8 months and I am still waiting. 2 weeks ago I emailed the Department of Immigration and Border Protection to ask about the state of my application, and they replied that they will process it as soon as possible but can not give me a timeframe.
So I guess right now the only thing I can do is waiting......


----------



## Nasyr (Dec 29, 2015)

Thats an awfully long time. Where are you from?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nasyr (Dec 29, 2015)

The standard processing time for 476 is 7 months. I have no idea why are they taking is so long to process your application. 
I applied on 27, Nov 2015. CO got allocated to me on 12th feb, 2016. And since then my status is "Assessment in Progress". Waiting to hear from the authorities. I think this visa processing times are country specific. I applied from Pakistan.

Dont know when I'll hear their final answer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mangaspiderman (Aug 9, 2015)

I applied from China.
Actually, most of the 476 applicants I know get their visa granted in less than 4 months, so I think I am just a special case.


----------



## Nasyr (Dec 29, 2015)

Count me in your league then. Hope you hear from them soon bruv.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mangaspiderman (Aug 9, 2015)

Thanks. The same to you


----------



## Nasyr (Dec 29, 2015)

Any updates brother? Or is it still in assessment?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mangaspiderman (Aug 9, 2015)

Unfortunately, my application is still in assessment. An immigration agent told me that recently many 476 visa applications from china have a longer process period due to some policy changes in Australia. But she didn't give me the details of these policies, just told me to be patient and optimistic......
How about you?


----------



## Nasyr (Dec 29, 2015)

Same as you. My application is still in assessment. I emailed them twice but they dint reply me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nasyr (Dec 29, 2015)

Any news mate?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mangaspiderman (Aug 9, 2015)

No......The agent said it has a bigger chance to be refused if a visa application exceeds the regular processing time. I've asked an immigration lawyer to inquire about the state of my application and he has no feedback yet.


----------



## Nasyr (Dec 29, 2015)

Was he the agent from DIBP? Or you consulted a migration agent?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mangaspiderman (Aug 9, 2015)

Just an individual local migration agent. But she said her lawyer has a special access to inquiring the state of visa application.


----------



## Nasyr (Dec 29, 2015)

Then I would suggest you not to listen to that individual. Because some other individual from DIBP asked you to be patient and optimistic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mangaspiderman (Aug 9, 2015)

Thanks for your suggestion. She offered her help for free, so I think an additional information source does no harm. But I will be cautious.


----------



## mangaspiderman (Aug 9, 2015)

The lawyer told me that my application is indeed still in assessment ... So keep waiting ...


----------



## Nasyr (Dec 29, 2015)

Oh man. Your waiting period will soon be over with a good news. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nasyr (Dec 29, 2015)

Any news?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mangaspiderman (Aug 9, 2015)

No news...It has been 9 months till today. 

How about you?


----------



## Nasyr (Dec 29, 2015)

Same here bro. No news. =(


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nasyr (Dec 29, 2015)

Any news mate?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nasyr (Dec 29, 2015)

I emailed the CO few weeks back and got reply today.

They said " your application is still undergoing assessment, when a decision is made on your application. You will be notified"

Don't know how long its gonna take.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mangaspiderman (Aug 9, 2015)

Sounds like some official words...But anyway, getting a reply is a good news, meaning that they are dealing with your case. I emailed my CO as well on Tuesday, all I got was just an auto reply. :-(


----------



## Ejaz26 (Jun 20, 2016)

mangaspiderman said:


> Thanks for your concern.
> I lodged my application on 21st Jul, 2015 and uploaded all the documents required by my CO on 13th Aug, 2015. So my application has been assessed for about 8 months and I am still waiting. 2 weeks ago I emailed the Department of Immigration and Border Protection to ask about the state of my application, and they replied that they will process it as soon as possible but can not give me a timeframe.
> So I guess right now the only thing I can do is waiting......


Hi, did you hear anything from the case officer? Even i have applied for subclass 476 visa on 3rd feb 2016. The case officer was assigned on 7th April 2016. He requested for additional documents, which i uploaded. Since then no update for my application. Does any of you have had your application finalized? Please help


----------



## Nasyr (Dec 29, 2015)

Bro theres an update for you. I got my grant yesterday.

I hope you get to hear from the department soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ejaz26 (Jun 20, 2016)

Congrats nasyr....
So how long was ur application in "assessment in process"?


----------



## mangaspiderman (Aug 9, 2015)

Nasyr said:


> Bro theres an update for you. I got my grant yesterday.
> 
> I hope you get to hear from the department soon.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, mate. I am still in my endless waiting. Hope I can meet you in Australia someday in the future.


----------



## mangaspiderman (Aug 9, 2015)

Ejaz26 said:


> Hi, did you hear anything from the case officer? Even i have applied for subclass 476 visa on 3rd feb 2016. The case officer was assigned on 7th April 2016. He requested for additional documents, which i uploaded. Since then no update for my application. Does any of you have had your application finalized? Please help


Don't forget to click the "request complete" button and make sure the state of your application become "assessment in progress".

The assessment time varies form person to person. Take me for a special instance, I've been waiting for over 10 months, while some of my friend got their visa granted in no more than 3 months. During this period I send 2 emails to my CO and she told me to keep patient.


----------



## Ejaz26 (Jun 20, 2016)

Thanks megaspiderman for the reply. 
10months is really long time for a temporary visa to be granted. I dont know why there is so much delay in processing. Too much stressed out because of this pending decision. 
Yes my application says application in progress. Im afraid the long waiting leads to rejection&#55358;&#56596;


----------



## Nasyr (Dec 29, 2015)

mangaspiderman said:


> Congratulations, mate. I am still in my endless waiting. Hope I can meet you in Australia someday in the future.




Thanks bro. Hope you will be granted soon. Looking forward to meet you there.


----------



## maher000 (Jul 3, 2016)

mangaspiderman said:


> Sounds like some official words...But anyway, getting a reply is a good news, meaning that they are dealing with your case. I emailed my CO as well on Tuesday, all I got was just an auto reply. :-(


Hello buddy

any updates for your application? Did you get the visa granted?


----------



## mangaspiderman (Aug 9, 2015)

Nasyr said:


> Thanks bro. Hope you will be granted soon. Looking forward to meet you there.


Finally got my visa granted after 14-month waiting......Maybe break the record of process time.

Have you arrived Australia? Which city are you living in?

And I am a little confused about the "must not arrive after" date on my visa. Dose that mean, after the "must not arrive after" date I can continue staying in Australia as long as I am onshore and my stay period hasn't reached 18 months. But if I am offshore or I leave Australia after that date, I cannot enter or reenter Australia?


----------



## mangaspiderman (Aug 9, 2015)

maher000 said:


> Hello buddy
> 
> any updates for your application? Did you get the visa granted?


Yes, I just got my visa granted, after 14-month waiting.


----------



## maher000 (Jul 3, 2016)

mangaspiderman said:


> Yes, I just got my visa granted, after 14-month waiting.


Congratulation buddy !!!
but 14 months is so damn long waiting time ??!! 
I still didn't get my visa till now, now 7 months has been passed and after I heard from you then I am a little upset that I have to wait like you !!
Can you please give me more details about it?? like any contact between you and your case officer after the first 7 months?? did you try to contact them or ask them why is that delay?
Please try to give me details as much as you can


----------



## mangaspiderman (Aug 9, 2015)

maher000 said:


> Congratulation buddy !!!
> but 14 months is so damn long waiting time ??!!
> I still didn't get my visa till now, now 7 months has been passed and after I heard from you then I am a little upset that I have to wait like you !!
> Can you please give me more details about it?? like any contact between you and your case officer after the first 7 months?? did you try to contact them or ask them why is that delay?
> Please try to give me details as much as you can


I emailed my case officer twice after the first 7 months. I found that emailing the public address [email protected] is useless, then I tried to guess my case officer's email address. For example, my case officer's name is Brad Pitt, I thought maybe his address would be [email protected]. Luckily I got it right and he replied my email twice with some official sayings. No specific reason about the delay was given. So after the second email, I just stopped pushing it and let it go.

Two weeks ago, a new case officer send me an email requesting new medical examination and penal clearance certificate. 4 days after I uploaded those documents, I got the visa grant notification.


----------



## Sata93 (Feb 1, 2017)

maher000 said:


> mangaspiderman said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I just got my visa granted, after 14-month waiting.
> ...


Hello,what happenede to your application? It has been 6 months for me.


----------



## raafay (Feb 3, 2017)

Hey people, I am from Pakistan and I applied for the 476 visa in January this year and still haven't gotten any response. 

The status on my application is still "received".

Is there any timeline of how long does the process take? 
Any way to contact anyone to know the status?

Its been almost a year now..


----------



## mukhtar1214 (Oct 16, 2017)

raafay said:


> Hey people, I am from Pakistan and I applied for the 476 visa in January this year and still haven't gotten any response.
> 
> The status on my application is still "received".
> 
> ...


Raafay what documents did you submit along with your application ? And not a single contact by CO during this entire time ?


----------



## raafay (Feb 3, 2017)

mukhtar1214 said:


> Raafay what documents did you submit along with your application ? And not a single contact by CO during this entire time ?



I had submitted all the documents from medical exam to police to educational documents and no not a single person contacted me during this time.


----------



## mukhtar1214 (Oct 16, 2017)

raafay said:


> I had submitted all the documents from medical exam to police to educational documents and no not a single person contacted me during this time.


Can you please share your educational details ?
And have you emailed DIBP and ask them about your case ?

Its been a very long time brother. I feel sorry to hear this from you


----------



## raafay (Feb 3, 2017)

mukhtar1214 said:


> Can you please share your educational details ?
> And have you emailed DIBP and ask them about your case ?
> 
> Its been a very long time brother. I feel sorry to hear this from you



Thank you how should I contact DIBP?
I have done Masters in Mechanical from the UK


----------



## kk2000 (May 15, 2018)

i lodged my 476 application by jul 17 2017, the CO is alloted and did my medical and submitted all supporting documents. last time the CO contacted me on feb 9 2018 for submit undertaking form for medical. still then i waiting for the visa decision. i am losing my hope as the days are getting delayed


----------



## kk2000 (May 15, 2018)

mangaspiderman said:


> Finally got my visa granted after 14-month waiting......Maybe break the record of process time.
> 
> Have you arrived Australia? Which city are you living in?
> 
> And I am a little confused about the "must not arrive after" date on my visa. Dose that mean, after the "must not arrive after" date I can continue staying in Australia as long as I am onshore and my stay period hasn't reached 18 months. But if I am offshore or I leave Australia after that date, I cannot enter or reenter Australia?


i am waiting for the subclass 476 visa for past 11 months, totally frustrated. can you share me what are the documents do they asked for, my medical also cleared by last nov 2017. but still waiting.


----------

